# Dro Pros EL400 Advice



## bobdog (Apr 12, 2017)

I am about to pull the trigger on a DRO Pros EL400 3 axis for my Bridgeport any advice on one from them . Good and Bad and anybody have one. And what a person thinks who has one ?  Need any opinion from anybody ?  Thanks Dave


----------



## mksj (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Dave,

I have the EL700 with magnetic scales on my knee mill, a number of other individuals have the EL400 on their lathes and what I have heard has been very positive. In general the EL400 and El700 are both very nice, the latter has a graphical display which is easier to use if you use some of the advance features like arc, bolt circles, etc. I like the magnetic scales, fairly easy to install although the at the end of the day I made almost all of my mounting brackets. I have a 4 axis system, the spindle scale mount was definitely a challenge. If you just need basic coordinates than the EL400 will work well. The only issues I have with the EL700 is that it is a capacitive touch screen, so you can't use a cover and if your hands are greasy sometimes the touch screen will not function properly. I also have the touch probe, and it does not work as well (accuracy and edge finding) as my mechanical Haimer. Both the EL models the supplied display arm is way too short for a bridgeport mill, I milled a second arm, but had I known I would have ordered an optional extension from DRO Pros when I purchased my EL700. Picture below, the one attached to the display I milled.

I previously had an Acu-Rite Vue on my last mill which I like a lot, but the price has gone up significantly. Also the Easson ES-12B or 12C is worth considering if you use glass scales, I have the older ES-12 on my lathe and really like it. Both Quality Machine Tools and DRO Pros carry the Easson.
http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Easson_Milling_Machine_Digital_Readout_LCD.htm

EL700




Acu-Rite Vue


----------



## Cheeseking (Apr 12, 2017)

Dave Pretty sure you will be happy with the EL-400
Mag scales are awesome.  Trouble free.
I put one on my lathe and so far its worked out great.    Like mksj mentioned I too had to make my own custom mounting brackets.   They give you a good start with some generic ones that may work fine as is but more than likely not.   Really depends on the machine config and how picky you are as far as keeping things tidy and out of harms way.   Took me a week of head scratching, holding the readers in various positions by hand, figuring how to make what needed and mount everything.   Actually it was a fun little project.   Not sure why but the lathe version are more money if i recall.  On the mill consider going 2-axis and skip the z.   Some may not agree with me but on a manual mill I have never missed having the quill readout.  For precision Z moves the knee dial works perfect.   One guys .02


----------



## jbolt (Apr 13, 2017)

I have an EL400 on my lathe. Works great. Magnetic scales are easy to install and adjust. Good support and manual.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3strucking (Apr 13, 2017)

I like the LED strip on your mill. Great idea..


----------



## projectnut (Apr 13, 2017)

I've had a two axis EL 400 magnetic scale DRO on my Bridgeport for about 5 years and have been very happy with it.  I chose to mount the X scale on the back of the table rather than the front.  By mounting it on the back you loose a couple inches of Y travel, but then the slot on the front of the table is still available for clamping large parts.  If you choose to mount the scale on the back of the table I would also install some type of stop block so you don't run the shield into the column.

There is a note in the instructions warning not to leave magnets in close proximity to the scales.  I regularly use indicators with magnetic bases on the machine, but store them remotely when not in use.  In 5 years of use I haven't had any problems.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a EL400 on my lathe, and a EL700 on my mill. Love both, and have not had any problems with either one.

Note to mksj and others with the touch probe: I had to upgrade to the metal tip for my touch probe as the stock one is not very accurate. Once properly calibrated the metal tip is very accurate. If there are still doubts with regards to the calibration, you can take two quick readings with the tip rotated 180 degrees to eliminate any residual error in tip alignment. Just a FYI...


----------



## Cheeseking (Apr 13, 2017)

Projectnut I did the same on my BP also.   Mounted scale in back and yes added 2 threaded stop posts to limit crashing into the scale cover.   The screw heads do munch into the neoprene but only when I run the table all the way back
Its an older Newall topaz w the "spherosyn" readers.   
Made an integral way cover/chip baffle plate so I get almost zero debris in the back dovetails or scale area.  Makes cleanup easy.


----------

